# Problème avec nouvelle version Keynote



## jcmartinez (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour du logiciel Keynote sur ios7 sur iPhone et iPad impossible de l'ouvrir. Je reste bloquer sur la fenêtre "Premiers contacts" alors que j'avais acheté le logiciel et j'ai des présentation professionnelles que j'utilisais. Avez-vous des infos ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------

